# Soft and comfy Tropical Strap



## Ricky T

Who make a comfortable, soft tropical style rubber strap? I have this one:

Vintage Tropic 2.0 (cheapestnatostraps.com)

Actually I have two sets, one for 18mm and the other is 20mm. The 18mm is pretty comfortable but the 20mm is stiffer and "sharper" around the edges. I guess I get what I paid for.

Any recommendation from personal experience?

Thanks.


----------



## Scott_DC

I have an Uncle Seiko tropic. It's okay. Not particularly soft. Meh.


----------



## devmartin

These are pretty good and only $10. I have uncle seiko tropic as well but these are more flexible. I wish the keeper would be little tighter is all.









7.69US $ 23% OFF|Silver/gold/black Buckle Rubber Watch Band 20mm 22mm Bracelet Quick Release Bar Tropic Strap Men's Each Brand Watches Band - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## randallb

I have a tropic and a waffle from Moose strap co and fkm rubber is generally pretty soft and comfy. Cost about the same as Uncle Seiko which I would agree is meh.

Premium FKM Rubber | moosestrapco


----------



## devmartin

randallb said:


> I have a tropic and a waffle from Moose strap co and fkm rubber is generally pretty soft and comfy. Cost about the same as Uncle Seiko which I would agree is meh.
> 
> Premium FKM Rubber | moosestrapco


Hmm if I was a betting man I would say those are the same I posted just upcharged. Same everything including the same type of rubber (which is amazing).

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Best tropic straps are Synchron tropic strap, Meraud and Joseph Bonnie. 

Lesser are WatchGecko which is OK. FKM rubber straps are becoming ubiquitous because they're good. Better than WG, but some seem to be from the same manufacturer and are a little too long for me. But FKM rubber is not as good as the first three listed above. And Uncle Seiko does not qualify as soft or supple IMO.


----------



## devmartin

Tanjecterly said:


> Best tropic straps are Synchron tropic strap, Meraud and Joseph Bonnie.
> 
> Lesser are WatchGecko which is OK. FKM rubber straps are becoming ubiquitous because they're good. Better than WG, but some seem to be from the same manufacturer and are a little too long for me. But FKM rubber is not as good as the first three listed above. And Uncle Seiko does not qualify as soft or supple IMO.


Thanks for that! Definitely grabbing the meraud once it's in stock because of the shorter length.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricky T

Thanks, lots of good options. I also just saw the thread about boiling the rubber straps for 15 seconds to shape and soften them. I'll give that a try as well.


----------



## Dirty Red

The new Christopher Ward tropic strap strap is very very flexible. Soft and comfy. No need to boil this one. It has quick release spring bars, comes in black or d blue and 20 or 22mm.

It is nothing like their hybrid strap. It has no perforations like most tropic straps. It is also the best looking tropic strap out there. I have one on my c65 yellow.


----------



## Dickie

Synchron The Tropic Strap is the best, hands down, I've tried most others


----------



## Jtphoto

I have a few Barton Silicon straps. I prefer them to NATO nylon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricky T

I have a Barton on my Seiko 7005, it is very nice and soft. But I want to restore the original look with the tropic strap. Thanks.


----------



## mrk

There is no softer tropic strap than the Joseph Bonnie (or Wolbrook, same strap but doesn't come on a vintage style buckle) vulcanised rubber tropic straps.



Dickie said:


> Synchron The Tropic Strap is the best, hands down, I've tried most others


They are too long and they use a new buckle design that just doesn't suit the vintage tropic style. Bonnie at least keeps the vintage buckle style and their latest buckle version is shorter but still vintage with a two tone brushed top face that tapers to a polished edge which looks classy.

You also get 3 keepers with Wolbrook/Bonnie and they cost less (though still expensive...).


----------



## WatchBill

I'm really impressed with the "sailcloth" straps, extremely flexible, tough, durable, and less hot than rubber against your wrist. This is the one I bought:









B & R Bands Sailcloth Dive Watch Band Straps Quick Release Spring Bar 20mm 22mm | eBay


B & R Bands Sailcloth Quick Release Dive Strap Bands. With it's super stealthy, "sailcloth" style finish, you'll instantly experience the transformation your watch undergoes with one quick strap change.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Skeptical

I don't know who makes them, but RZE has by far the softest and most comfortable tropic strap I've encountered. I got mine with my white Resolute










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lehippi

I've owned the Zuludiver, Uncle Seiko, Oris and Synchron. My pick of the litter would be the Oris because it strikes the best balance between softness and durability. The Synchron while also nice was way too "limp" for my tastes, and the sever taper also doesn't work well with top-heavy watches.


----------



## mrk

The taper is 1:1 to original tropic straps from back in the day. It's not a true vintage without the 4mm taper. Remember these straps were made when men of all sizes wore divers that were some 3some 6mm in size. Big dive watches are a modern incarnation. If you must have one on a bigger watch then a true vintage tropic from Joseph Bonnie / Wolbrook / Synchron are not what you need, it's Oris, Uncle Seiko, ZuluDiver etc who all have less taper and less pliable straps which are more suitable for modern styled big watches.

Anything that has even a hint of vintage though looks infinitely classier on a true vintage design tropic which the aforementioned stick to the blueprints to and only differ in the buckle department, and that's where Bonnie win in my eyes as they keep the vintage buckle unless you are swapping in your watch's OEM buckle assuming the width is the same.


----------



## rime_floe

Does anyone have experience with the B & R version? I have heard good things about their leather straps but haven't heard about their rubber.


----------



## rime_floe

rime_floe said:


> Does anyone have experience with the B & R version? I have heard good things about their leather straps but haven't heard about their rubber.


I did find a positive, if brief, video review of it. I am leaning towards it at this point, vs others in the ~$40 price point (WatchGecko, Uncle Seiko). Are there others I should consider?


----------



## kritameth

If we're talking the best my money is on Blancpain's Tropic-style rubber straps.

Blancpain's is ever so slightly more supple than Synchron's Tropic, but styling wise I prefer Synchron, even with the hideous flat ends. Honestly splitting hair comfort-wise, the Synchron is insanely comfortable already, light years ahead of Uncle Seiko's. Here's the light grey Synchron's Tropic on my Mil-Spec.


----------



## Nikrnic

I'm not a bid fan on straps, always a bracelet guy so I've never spent the bucks for a Rubberb or Everest.. I do have a few Bartons, they're pretty soft. That one you listed from Ali express looks pretty nice and worth a try for 10 bucks.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam

rime_floe said:


> I did find a positive, if brief, video review of it. I am leaning towards it at this point, vs others in the ~$40 price point (WatchGecko, Uncle Seiko). Are there others I should consider?


Based on the specifications, it looks like the B&R one is TPU plastic. I believe that is similar to what the Uncle Seiko Tropic is using.

From my experience, the Synchron/Tropic, Meruad, and Joseph Bonnie ones are the most ideal. They use vulcanized rubber or similar which is soft and pliable without attracting lint. The Synchron/Tropic and Meraud have a rather abrupt straight edge end at the lugs (see

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLrkvuNr_dM/
 or

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCb64F0po4l/
) which may or may not matter to you. The Joseph Bonnie has a nice rounded end that I rather like (

__
http://instagr.am/p/CMPmM83rgYL/
).


----------



## kplam

devmartin said:


> Thanks for that! Definitely grabbing the meraud once it's in stock because of the shorter length.


I have a small wrist and have the Meraud and Joseph Bonnie. The length difference isn't too much. The Meraud is 112/73mm and the JB is 120/75mm.


----------



## rime_floe

kplam said:


> Based on the specifications, it looks like the B&R one is TPU plastic. I believe that is similar to what the Uncle Seiko Tropic is using.
> 
> From my experience, the Synchron/Tropic, Meruad, and Joseph Bonnie ones are the most ideal. They use vulcanized rubber or similar which is soft and pliable without attracting lint. The Synchron/Tropic and Meraud have a rather abrupt straight edge end at the lugs (see
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CLrkvuNr_dM/
> or
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CCb64F0po4l/
> ) which may or may not matter to you. The Joseph Bonnie has a nice rounded end that I rather like (
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CMPmM83rgYL/
> ).


I appreciate the recommendation. Both the Meraud and the Joseph Bonnie are out of stock, and more than I'd like to pay. As you mentioned, I do like the curved end on the Joseph Bonnie. The Synchron version is outside of what I'd like to pay as well.

Does anyone have experience with FKM straps, as opposed to TPU or NBR rubber straps? I am looking at the Strapcode FKM Tropic as well as the Monstraps vulcanized rubber version.


----------



## Watchcap

I bought a Borealis tropic for my Willard. I expected to hate the squared off ends as well as the long length but I'll be darned if I don't think it looks great. Flexibility is good but I wouldn't complain if it were a tad thicker. I'm going to order a Wolbrook to compare.


----------



## Teeuu

Otto Frei have tropic rubber straps for a very good price. I just received both an 18 & 20 millimeter size but haven't done anything with them yet. They are very soft & pliable - I'd guess silicone.

[EDIT]
I think silicone. Very comfortable.








[/EDIT]


----------



## Rickytylerson

got the synchron tropic in the mail and it’s headed right back. The ends of the strap are ridiculous. Beware.


----------



## mrk

I've said it before and I'll say it again. Joseph Bonnie or Wolbrook. They are better than Synchron, too.


----------



## Tanker G1

Rickytylerson said:


> View attachment 16360640
> 
> got the synchron tropic in the mail and it’s headed right back. The ends of the strap are ridiculous. Beware.


Yeah, that's ugly. Been there. The lug end is now the first picture I look for when shopping rubber straps. If I can't see what it looks like from the product page, no sale.


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## boga

My hidrolized Casio Marlin (with double domed sapphire and orange insert), in its Fluorine orange Tropic. From AliExpress



















The flexibility, texture and resistance of this material is excellent.

An the quick release system makes changing the strap really smooth.


----------



## Rickytylerson

mrk said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again. Joseph Bonnie or Wolbrook. They are better than Synchron, too.


ordered a wolbrook today  - thanks for the heads up.


----------



## davidinjackson

Seems like not many good options for 18mm and 22mm? Other options?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferretnose

Hello - can anyone recommend a good 19mm tropic? Thanks.


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944

Ferretnose said:


> Hello - can anyone recommend a good 19mm tropic? Thanks.



Yes … anyone know of a 19mm Tropic that’s on par with Joseph Bonnie or Wolbrook ? I have so many vintage Seiko‘s with 19mm lugs and I think a company would kill it if they offered a great 19mm Tropic


----------

